# Training collar



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

I have a 9 month old beautiful V and we have been using a remote training collar for some time now. Just recently I noticed a red spot where the prong would be and then it looks really dry. We don't have to use the collar often because she has done very well with it but we used the lowest setting this past weekend and that is when it left the mark and then again yesterday. We do not leave the collar on her when she is home and inside. It immediately comes off. Could the collar be too tight? Is there something I could put on it? It doesn't seem to bother her. She did keep scratching it yesterday though.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like the collar maybe to loose, collar movement can cause chaffing.
I have also found if the dog is in water if can happen.
I have the habit of always doing things the same way with my dogs. 
Prongs always placed to the left side of the dogs neck. 
If I'm hunting multiple days or duck hunting a lot, I rotate on which side I place the prongs. Left side one day, and right side the next.
She was probably scratching because chaffed skin itches.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They do have some different attachments you can buy to replace the prongs on the collar for short hair dogs. Its more of a flat plate and is less abrasive.
I think Gun Dog Supply sells them.


----------



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks TexasRed! It probably is too loose. I just feel like I would choke her if it gets tighter. It always moves to her left side after she runs around so you are probably right. I appreciate your feedback  Is there something I should use on the chaffed skin? The spot isn't any bigger than the prong itself.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can use just about any antibiotic ointment. Its in a place where she can't lick it, and it will cut down on it itching.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your link didn't work so I looked it up.
http://www.huntindawg.com/dog-suppl...4-hour-e-collar-contact-pad-744622359015.html

I have the exact one, on one of my training collars.
I don't think I would leave it on the dog 24 hours, but it has help slow down abrasions when duck hunting in saltwater. I think just about anything can rub when you add salt and sand to it. The only thing I don't care for about it, is the dogs hair can get caught in the short metal bands. It doesn't happen often, but has happened.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ken I have also seen this one online, but have no experience with it.
I stay away from recommending things that I have not personally used on my dogs.
Just though you may have came across it, or may even carry it.
http://www.gundogsupply.com/ca-tritronics.html


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Js - besides the irritation - you bring up a great point - I would never use a E-collar at home - they are for long range correction - V's are ritualistic - 4 PIKE - whistle lanyard - baseball cap & E-collar - means 1 thing - we are leaving our home 2 go to work - in the truck the collar comes off - put it back on and we are back 2 work - yes it is on for 8hrs on a hunting trip - besides that - 1-3hrs is all he ever wears it - these pups are smart - mine know - collar goes on - it is all work - for the pup it is just play under your control


----------



## Mountain Man (Mar 29, 2013)

Make sure to keep your vet in the loop; however, we've had really good luck with A&D Ointment and Zinc Oxide Cream (basically a medicated diaper rash ointment) for any irritated spots. Works great under the neck -- especially since the pup can't lick it, and I like it over some of the similar pet salves that are petroleum-based.


----------

